# Reds in the lights



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

A few friends and I got out in Pirates for a little night fishing over the weekend. The reds were thick in the lights! I am novice by every sense of the word and I was able to land this little slot red. I had a another one take it but he managed to get off...One of my buddies(a very salty individual) was able to come out with a limit but I couldn't have been happier to snag my single. We threw green and white clousers but I imagine they would have hit just about anything it was a feeding frenzy. It was a blast just wanted to share.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice catch man


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks fellas preciate ya!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice fish.


----------



## boydws (Jul 7, 2014)

Great! I'm headed down mid-July... Was that Pirates beach? Lights on the bay side? Is that public or private? We usually fish surf, but taking fly rod this year with hopes of snagging a few... Any location tips would be great... Thanks!


----------

